# Growing C. cordata "Rosanervig" emersed



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi out there 
I need some help to grow my first emersed Crypt. The one I'm going to try this time is a Cryptocoryne cordata "Rosanervig", I know it's probably now the best plants to begin with, but I think I will try to do it as no one wanted to buy it.

First, what substrate should I use? My thought is to grow it in a glass vase, that's hopefully no problem.
I do have vermiculite and leca-substrate, do you think it is good to begin with? The plant I have is totally submersed so I need to make it emersed first.
What substrate do you experts recomend to my cordata?

Can I have the standing vase standing in a window with direct sunlight or should I put up some kind "filter" over the window (like a t-shirt or something?) så decrease the light intense?

Please help me, I'm a total newbie at this!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I also have some Eco-Complete if that would be a nice substrate for my plant, or would ADA AquaSoil be better for cordata?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Mine is doing well in the AS, this one likes the acidity.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, I'll try AquaSoil as it growed well in AS sub. in my tank.
I post pics tomorrow when I set up the vase!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Okey!
I set up an glass vase with AquaSoil Amazonia (from my planted tank) och the same ammount of vermucilit on the top. Then I just stuck the Cryptocoryne down in the substrate. I filled up with water up to the top of the highest substrate-level. Then I also put some plastics over so it shouldn't dry out. I will make some holes in the plastic in some time, when the plant have growned out some emersed leaves. Probably I will be able to have this vase outdoor in the summer! This is what it looks like now:
































I also placed some moss from my planted tank in the vase.

Please give me some feedback on what I shall do or change!


----------



## mats808 (May 7, 2008)

Leonard,

I just read your thread and realize you've already started growing it emersed. I'm sure you'll do fine. In hindsight what I would have done is lower the water level until the leaves are at the surface of the water. Then let the plant throw out new leaves that break the surface and convert it that way. 

Aaron


----------



## Trail_Mix (Nov 12, 2011)

What kind of moss is that? I just collected some that looks exactly the same from outside my apartment, I am placing it around a bonsai as a little experiment!


----------



## Octavusprime (Sep 18, 2011)

Looks like a club moss.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (Nov 24, 2012)

definitely some nice looking moss.


----------



## Trail_Mix (Nov 12, 2011)

So how's this fella doing?


----------

